# Why do parents use online forums?



## KLS67 (May 29, 2015)

**I'm re-posting this here as I thought it might be of interest to the parents amongst us (of which I'm one  )** 

Hello everyone, I'm a health psychology PhD student at the University of Nottingham and I'm carrying out research looking at how and why two groups use diabetes online forums -

•	young adults aged 16-19 with type 1 diabetes
•	parents of young adults aged 16-19 with type 1 diabetes

The aim of the research is to get a better understanding of the role online support groups play for people living with diabetes and the psychosocial consequences of using them. The study is an online questionnaire, all participants will remain anonymous, and the results will be confidential. 

If you're interested in taking part, please click on the appropriate link below -

**If you're the parent of a child aged 16-19 with type 1 diabetes please click below - **

https://nottingham.onlinesurveys.ac....ences-of-onlin


**If you're aged 16-19 with type 1 diabetes please click below - **

https://nottingham.onlinesurveys.ac....ngadult-online


If you have any questions please contact me - msxkls@nottingham.ac.uk


----------



## KLS67 (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for the filled questionnaires so far! Your help is appreciated


----------



## KLS67 (Oct 6, 2016)

**UPDATE**
Just to let people know that the survey has closed and the data from the questionnaires is being analysed and written up. So far the results are looking exciting!

The second part of the research study is currently taking place. If anyone else would be interested in taking part in a short 20 minute telephone interview to share their experiences of using online support groups and you're either a parent of a type 1 teen/young adult or a type 1 teen/young adult please contact mekaren.shepherd@nottingham.ac.uk and I can send you further details


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 26, 2016)

Good luck KL


----------

